# SCALLOPS IN ST JOE



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

We have been going to Cape san blas for the scallop season opener for a few years, here are some pics. We got our limit everyday but they were small but real tasty over some pasta.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, I can't wait, were headed down there next week! Little scalloping, little tarpon fishing, probably a cold beer or two! Little tip, we use a wet vac to suck the guts out and its saves a bunch of time.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

What you see in the pics is the result of my wet vac breaking the first day and not wanting to drive to get a new one , trust me I made the drive an hour into cleaning.Have fun and good luck.


----------

